# Mystery Plant



## Its_only_me (Dec 30, 2004)

Does anyone have some ideas as to what this could be? This came with some tiger val I had won on aquabid and it was only two sets of leaves. I left it in my tank and it grew like a weed.

My 20 long has only a 20w FloraGro light. No supplemental co2, but occassional Flourish Excel. Temp is about 74F and pH around 7.7. It spreads thoroughly in my in inch layer of gravel. For a hint, I can tell you that it grows well floating, but eventually shoots roots to the substrate and anchors there. It grows vibrantly once at the surface. If I keep trimming them while low, they branch out.

Mystery Plant


----------

